# NIF Albufeira



## lucifers cat (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi,
Does anyone know if you apply for NIF in Albufeira at the Camara or across the road at the Tax Office?
Thank you


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

NIF - Numero de Indentificacao Fiscal - is your personal tax number so that'll be the tax office.


----------

